# Major RHB ebook sale for 72 hours



## reaganmarsh (Mar 31, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

WTS Books is having a huge sale on Reformation Heritage ebooks for the next 72 hours:

Westminster Bookstore

Enjoy!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 1, 2015)

Bumping due to the brevity of this sale.


----------



## belin (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks. Excellent ones! 

Sadly, not available outside US and Canada.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 1, 2015)

belin said:


> Thanks. Excellent ones!
> 
> Sadly, not available outside US and Canada.



I'm sorry to hear that; wasn't aware that such was the case.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 1, 2015)

There are some excellent deals to be had. But I don't really have time now to agonize over which ones to get! And there are a few RHB books that I wish were included.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 1, 2015)

Too many to choose from! So far I bought, The Holy Spirit by Thomas, History of the Prsbyterian and Reformed Churches and Reforming churches in china.


----------



## Logan (Apr 1, 2015)

I wanted to be sure to highlight that the 4-volume ebook version of "Reasonable Service" by a Brakel is on sale for $9.99 (from its regular $59.99).

Also, the "Building a Godly Home" (modernized Gouge's "Domestical Duties" on marriage and children) is only $1.99 for each of the three volumes.

"Meet the Puritans" and "A Puritan Theology" (Beeke) are also on sale, as is vol 1 of the Works of William Perkins.

This is really a huge sale O_O


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, Reagan!


----------



## Andres (Apr 1, 2015)

I picked up seven different titles, including the three Gouge books and Meet the Puritans. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 2, 2015)

Bumping due to the brevity of this sale.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 3, 2015)

Last bump - it closes at midnight.

(For the record, I'm not getting a commission or kickback here -- I'm just seeing some very good books available at very good prices, and trying to share the love.)


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2015)

It looks like the sale ended at Noon Eastern time.

I don't think I want to say how much I spent. Thanks to Logan for pointing out the sale price on "Reasonable Service" and "A Puritan Theology". They are not $1.99 but are a steal nonetheless.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 4, 2015)

Pilgrim said:


> It looks like the sale ended at Noon Eastern time.
> 
> I don't think I want to say how much I spent. Thanks to Logan for pointing out the sale price on "Reasonable Service" and "A Puritan Theology". They are not $1.99 but are a steal nonetheless.



My apologies -- I must have misread the closing time! Glad you got some good books!


----------

